# It's Fresh Run Time !!!!



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Went out yesterday and hit the creek about 11:00 am the water was pretty clear started out with the fly rod white sucker and lt. pink sucker spawn was the trick then I switched over to my centerpin and singles ended up hooking 9 landing 7... I really love this time of year as soon as you hook them they are right out of the water ...WHAT A BLAST !!!
Will be hitting the creek tommorow , cant wait !!!


FISH ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Awsome looking fish man! Any chance you would let me know what creek you caught them from? I'm heading up this weekend and not sure where to go.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

twistertail said:


> Awsome looking fish man! Any chance you would let me know what creek you caught them from? I'm heading up this weekend and not sure where to go.


Try the Grand River


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

twistertail said:


> Awsome looking fish man! Any chance you would let me know what creek you caught them from? I'm heading up this weekend and not sure where to go.


Twistytie, go up and throw spoons off the light house breakwall on the Grand until your arm falls off, you'll get a few assuming the wind is OK that day. Last year I seen some knucklehead with about a 8-9lb walleye there too.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish On
How do you cook your steelhead? I figure you must like them since you kept a couple.

Joel


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

The last steelie I ate tasted kinda crappy while the one I ate (same size) a few weeks prior to that was delicious and I fried both of them. I hear from a bunch of people that smoking them is the only way to go but I don't have a smoker.

I hope to get up to the lake in the coming weeks and bringing home a stringer full of them.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Is the Grand the same as Fairport Harbor?
Yes smoked steelhead is the best in my book but they great on the grill with a little lemon pepper or season salt.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> Fish On
> How do you cook your steelhead? I figure you must like them since you kept a couple.
> 
> Joel


A couple of friends of mine smoke them, so I keep the fish for them , personally I dont like them , give me perch crappies and gills and walleye !!!!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

twistertail said:


> Is the Grand the same as Fairport Harbor?


yessir................


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

twistertail said:


> Is the Grand the same as Fairport Harbor?
> Yes smoked steelhead is the best in my book but they great on the grill with a little lemon pepper or season salt.


My neighbor did one on the grill with lemon pepper and butter and he loved it


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

I also noticed that he seems to keep a couple of fish. I have smoked steelhead and do not like it very much. The amount of bones in steelhead is amazing. Smoking the fish makes it peel right off but threw 'em back and let them grow.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

fish on do u think u can post pics of the flys u used i am new to fly fishing and am starting to make my own but do not know what any of the names are


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> fish on do u think u can post pics of the flys u used i am new to fly fishing and am starting to make my own but do not know what any of the names are


I will in the next day or so


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks FISH ON


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are (SOME) of the flies I use when I go Steelheading .


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish On
What size are the nymphs?

Joel


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> Fish On
> What size are the nymphs?
> 
> Joel


#12 and #14 , I have some that are smaller for low and clear conditions


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

This is what I use and when 

Size 12...murky - muddy
Size 14...Prime conditions 
Size 16...coming off prime 
Size 18...Low and clear 
Size 20...OMG!!!..I can count there scales ...LOL!!!..Personally I do not use a #20 , you will get hook up's but your odds of landing a fish are slim and none they either straighten it or it pull's out .


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

them you always have to carry one of these size # 6 BIG MONSTER HONKING 
SUCKER SPAWN'S. when some comes up to you and asks you what the heck are you catching them on, you pull out one of these when it's low and clear . 
It's just fun to see the look on there face !!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Today Is a good day for tying


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks fish on. looks to me like u like to tie flies. for the sucker spawns though are they only good in march.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> thanks fish on. looks to me like u like to tie flies. for the sucker spawns though are they only good in march.


What ....they only work In march..... I catch more fish on Sucker Spawns than any other fly , they work excellent in the fall ...winter and spring , hands down they are my go to fly 
Fish On


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You have a great looking and neat fly tying station. I tie flies but my setup isn't so neat. I guess it might be if I didn't make Muskie spinners and other lures at the same spot.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I have recieved a few emails about tying flies , will post pictures shortly


----------

